# Backpack



## Sharpshooter2010 (4 Dec 2010)

Where could i find a good CADPAT backpack?


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (5 Dec 2010)

Does cpgear sell real CADPAT ?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2010)

No.


----------



## old12rbc (10 Dec 2010)

The problem is with cadpat is that our nice gov as made it copyrighted. So if someone is trying to tell you that it is cadpat they are right and wrong. You see the difference is that the licence is for the patern only. some company in canada have it, Cp gear, carcajou, drop zone, and a few more. others are copy of the patern (what they call canadian digital camo) it usually a cheap chinese copy printed (usually the inside is white). Be assured that if it sells on the market it's not genuine. As for the backpack i would recommend like above go with a standard color like od green, black, coyote... usually cheaper (about 50 to a 100$ less) than a cadpat one wich you won't be able to use in the civilian area unless you want to play soldiers.


----------



## Cadaren (11 Dec 2010)

Cpgear makes some excellent products, incl various packs in cadpat.  They are expensive though but a damn good product.  The medical pack is used quite often overseas.  

Don't let the people so far discourage you from getting the pack that you want.  Not once have I gotten in trouble for wearing my small pack in civies or seen anyone get jacked up for using a non-issued pack in cadpat at work, in garrison or in the field.


----------



## MikeL (11 Dec 2010)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> Not once have I gotten in trouble for wearing my small pack in civies



It's lame though

Anyways, sharpshooter2010 isn't in the CF so he really doesn't need anything right now.. once he's in then he can start looking for non-issue kit.  Best not to buy it now then try to use it at Basic.

Other companies out there that make good bags too, might not be CADPAT but Coyote Brown, etc are good too. 

Mystery Ranch, ATS, Camelbak, etc

For a civvie backpack, goto MEC or Sportscheck


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> It's lame though



Yup, almost on par with wearing your dog tags outside your shirt at the bar. Or guys who haven't even deployed who wear Shemaghs...


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

Or wearing your dogtags period in civvies....


----------



## chrisf (11 Dec 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Yup, almost on par with wearing your dog tags outside your shirt at the bar.



Really? I thought if you did that and wore a course t-shirt, it was the ultimate pick-up tool?


----------



## Illegio (11 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Or wearing your dogtags period in civvies....



Well, my mom thinks it's cool.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Really? I thought if you did that and wore a course t-shirt, it was the ultimate pick-up tool?



Do you remember my pick-up shirt in Kingston?

"I'm not in the Army"


----------



## chrisf (11 Dec 2010)

I don't know... those "Civillian" shirts were pretty good too... I use mine whenever I'm acting as an OPFOR civillian....


----------



## BDTyre (11 Dec 2010)

Cadaren said:
			
		

> Not once have I gotten in trouble for wearing my small pack in civies.



The only time I've ever worn my small pack in civies is on flights to or from course/training or when I go for runs. And even that might change once I clean the KAF dust off my Tasmanian Tiger pack.


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (11 Dec 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input, i just need one for camping,hiking ect.


----------



## Sharpshooter2010 (11 Dec 2010)

Found a pretty nice one off cpgear...  http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/pack/5000_0.htm


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Dec 2010)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Yup, almost on par with wearing your dog tags outside your shirt at the bar. Or guys who haven't even deployed who wear Shemaghs...



I have never heard that me wearing my keffiyeh, or as you call it, Shemagh and not have been deployed is a fashion no-no in the Forces. No wonder there is a Sgt. that threatens various things to me if I ever wear it on duty! Now I see the light.
But what do I do? I have worn one since before Afghanistan was a hangout for the Canadian soldiers, so do I have to give it up because I joined? They were popular in the '80's, some thought it looked fashionable and some wore  them in support of various groups. 

What is the rule? I wear it as it is a good piece of clothing in the winter, much better than any scarf I have ever found (other than the issued one).

ME


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2010)

It's not as if it's a medal, it's a piece of fabric...

On the other hand, artsy teenage girls buy them at American Eagle and wear them... so he's yelling at you for looking like an angsty teenager?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2010)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> What is the rule? I wear it as it is a good piece of clothing in the winter, much better than any scarf I have ever found (other than the issued one).
> 
> ME



I meant more so in uniform. Nobody should care what you wear in civvies. It can be high heels for all anyone can care.


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2010)

High heels, shemagh, you look like a teenage girl either way.


----------



## Redeye (15 Dec 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Really? I thought if you did that and wore a course t-shirt, it was the ultimate pick-up tool?



Only if you leave a little bit of green cam paint behind your ears.


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Jan 2011)

I just got the same bag that MGalantine mentioned from MEC. It cost me 30 dollars (I managed to find one that was missing that lame granny fanny pack thing and had been marked down) and it seems great for just general bumming around. 

It's cheap, seems well made and won't attract any unwanted attention. 30 dollar black day-pack for the win.


----------



## FutureQYR (3 Jan 2011)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> I meant more so in uniform. Nobody should care what you wear in civvies. It can be high heels for all anyone can care.



I don't know, I bought a Shemagh in Pet this past July and thought it was a good piece of kit. Its just big enough to keep your neck warm in the morning/night, and thin enough to wear over my face while under the hot sun to save myself from having to constantly apply sunscreen to my nose. After all, us red headed folk don't tan well. 

I think its kinda strange to stop someone from wearing kit that a) they bought with their own money b) isn't outragous, and c) provides them with a simple comfort... 
I'm pretty sure those who have been deployed wore boots/helmets/belts/gerbers/bush caps, so how are we going to handle that?


----------



## chrisf (3 Jan 2011)

Or, conversely, given that it's such a useful and versatile piece of kit, issue them.

Oh, ow, logical....  thought... brain... cramping...


----------



## FutureQYR (3 Jan 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Or, conversely, given that it's such a useful and versatile piece of kit, issue them.
> 
> Oh, ow, logical....  thought... brain... cramping...



Thats just crazy talk.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Jan 2011)

.......and we've been through that discussion a dozen times here. Stop the tangent now and get back on track.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

